# Pennsylvania taking stand against co-sleeping



## addiemom'07 (Jul 7, 2007)

Calling all educators!! I work in the child welfare system in Pennsylvania and have been keeping tabs on the state government's move towards criminalizing co-sleeping







. The Attorney General's medical/legal advisory board has been looking for a case of co-sleeping death to prosecute for several years.







Fortunately there always seems to be a pesky underlying condition such as intoxication, drug use or morbid obesity causing sleep apnea that blows the prosecution's case. The idea is to prosecute a healthy, unimpaired adult for intentionally putting their child at risk by co-sleeping







:. The state is now creating a special task force to address the "issue" of co-sleeping. There has been a huge push in the "Cribs-for-kids" campaign recently that has included a lot of negative misleading information.

I'm looking for any scientific research, information, links etc that I can use to help educate those I'm working with. I'm in a position to help sway what is considered child abuse in PA and want to use it to my advantage. I've been beating the "education drum" for a while but I'd like some statistics to back my position. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## fawny (Jul 25, 2007)

Sorry I can't help with your request but I just wanted to say good luck and good for you for taking a stand! I can't believe the government wants to do this! Don't they have more important things to deal with? Why do they even care about babies sleeping in bed with their parents? That is so frustrating :S


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

Good luck! That is scary!!


----------



## nini02 (Jun 28, 2007)

That's terrible!







: Dr. James McKenna at Notre Dame may have some things that would help...check here: http://www.nd.edu/~jmckenn1/lab/

There are links to studies under his picture. Good luck!!


----------



## cycle (Nov 18, 2004)

I'm in PA too, I didn't know it was actually the state that was pushing this. There is a nonprofit in the Philadelphia area who is running the cribs for kids campaign. I saw a minivan painted with the whole cribs for kids campaign crap, my head almost exploded. The case of the father who rolled over on his baby is adding fuel to the fire, do you know which one I am referring to, it has recently been in the news.

If I can help in any way let me know. I have opinions on how they are going about this and who they are targeting but I don't feel comfortable posting it here.

I really hope you are in a position to do something and that people will hear you.


----------



## DomerJen (Feb 11, 2007)

I second Dr. McKenna. I would actually email him, if I were you. You are in a position to change things, and I'm sure he and his fellow researchers would be interested in helping you, even if it was just providing you with academic research. Here's his email address:
[email protected]

Good luck!


----------



## addiemom'07 (Jul 7, 2007)

Nini02, that link looks really good, THANK YOU


----------



## georgiapa (Sep 29, 2007)

PA is backwards in most areas- but this is crazy! I live in SE PA. Good luck in your fight!


----------



## mommaduck (Sep 13, 2005)

Also live in SE PA...keep up the good fight.


----------



## MissMommyNiceNice (May 1, 2007)

Great. First they try to tell me where I can give birth to my son, then where I can breastfeed him, and now, where he has to sleep. God! Can't they just stay out of my life! Stupid PA government. Do you have a specific legistation item that I can write to my state rep about, or is it just some random lacky on a crusade?







:


----------



## ryansma (Sep 6, 2006)

That is so ridiculous.


----------



## Tina Marie (Nov 5, 2007)

what are they thinking?!







There is plenty of work I'm sure they could be focusing on, but no, they have to attack good parenting. My thoughts and prayers are with you hun. keep up the good work


----------



## k9sarchik (Nov 11, 2006)

Dr. Sears talks about how safe and wonderful co-sleeping is in his books. You possibly could use his references. He even mentions in his book The Baby Book how there is less SIDS with co-sleeping and why.

Good luck....that is so awful that legislators would do such a thing.


----------



## *LoveBugMama* (Aug 2, 2003)

Try getting James McKenna to help you. He knows what he is talking about.

Here`s the link to one of his articles: http://www.nd.edu/~jmckenn1/lab/culturalarticle.html Look at section 2C. Very interesting, and goes to show what coseeping can mean to a person.


----------



## saraann (Dec 1, 2006)

http://www.attachmentparenting.org/a...scosleep.shtml


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

You might also consider contacting Mothering Magazine to see if they might be able to feature this as an Activism Alert.

Check this editorial out


----------



## harpertrance (Nov 11, 2006)

that is crazy... doesnt the government have more important things to do?


----------



## Therese's Mommy (Jan 15, 2005)

I am in NEPA and this scares me. We do not even own a crib







: It really makes me sad that I could choose to give my baby formula when there is no medical reason for it, but I can't decide where my child sleeps. Very sad


----------



## DancingOtter (Nov 8, 2005)

I was going to recommend McKenna's 'Why babies should never sleep alone' article.


----------



## Zoeanne (Dec 4, 2005)

OMG!!! What is their problem anyway? Wish I had a great link to share, but I just had to express my disbelief that the govt would spend time/$ on something like this.


----------



## tammyswanson (Feb 19, 2007)

So how exactly does the attorney general plan to enforce this stupid law? Are they going to spy on people in their homes?

It's so nice to see how much government is intruding into peoples lives, pretty soon people won't be allowed to raise their own kids, they'll be confiscated at birth and raised on state sponsored kid farms...







:

The ped I went to asked where the baby sleeps, I lied and said 'crib'. They don't need to know anything.

Kudos to you for fighting this! Pa has enough stupid laws, they don't need to add any more to the books....

While they're at it, why don't they make it illegal to have kids ride in cars? I mean even though they have car seats, a kid can still die in a car wreck, so make that illegal too.


----------



## MaryTheres (Mar 21, 2007)

So I saw the commercial. It is horrible. What can we do Addiesmom? Anything?


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tammyswanson* 
So how exactly does the attorney general plan to enforce this stupid law? Are they going to spy on people in their homes?

The ped I went to asked where the baby sleeps, I lied and said 'crib'.

That's probably your answer right there. Doctors are expected to be more like parenting police than medical professionals. Last time I took my kids to the ped someone there (I can't remember if it was the intake nurse or the doctor) asked me all kinds of what I thought were strange questions, like not just if they were in car seats but where the car seats were in my car.

Very scary stuff.


----------



## cycle (Nov 18, 2004)

I saw the TV commercial too







. From what I understand from talking to our Ped (who is pro co-sleeping, quietly) most, if not all, of the deaths in PA determined to be "from co-sleeping" were actually from co-sleeping in unsafe conditions (on a couch for example) or from co-sleeping with someone who is either on drugs or drinking, or cosleeping with someone other than the mother. She believes that they are targeting the people who fall into these demographics. She is very upset about the campaign but feels all she can do is consult her patients only if the ask on safe cosleeping practices.


----------



## MoonWillow (May 24, 2006)

This is so upsetting. I'm originally from Philly and DH and I have been discussing the possibility of moving back to PA at some point. We were thinking that it's _got_ to be better than NY when it comes to things that matter to us as AP folks, but sheesh, maybe not!


----------



## MaryTheres (Mar 21, 2007)

I understand they are running a similar commercial in NY too, Motherwren


----------



## Cigilteach (Sep 8, 2006)

Those commercials are reprehensible. I saw one at my mom's with my son and he looked at me confusedly as if to say "mom, are you trying to kill my baby brother?"

Then the siblings-in-law were here with the tv on and an even worse one came on that repeatedly says "Co-sleeping Kills" and son was there and I had to comfort him again. Not to mention s-i-l who disapprove of everything cosleeping. I could feel the smug oozing off them.

It makes me so mad I could spit fire. And smash the tv like I should have years ago (except I love movies).









Formula above breast, unnecessarily and dangerously medicalized birth, medicating normal children for being....children, circumcision, all this is sooo normal if not applauded but do something safe and healthy and..you are attempting murder.

Get me out of here.


----------



## Cigilteach (Sep 8, 2006)

? don't know why this posted three times. embarrasing since it was such a rant.


----------



## Cigilteach (Sep 8, 2006)

?


----------



## MrsBear (Jan 10, 2008)

This is terrifying! But "Cribs for Kids" smacks of faux grassroots. If you want to strike back at them, find out who is fronting them and expose the money trail. I expect Graco is part of it.

ETA: Surprise, surprise look who's funding them! SIDS of PA Supporters roll. Names that immediately jump out at me are Toys 'R' Us that sells cribs at Babys 'R' Us and Graco that manufactures them.


----------



## MoonWillow (May 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaryTheres* 
I understand they are running a similar commercial in NY too, Motherwren

I didn't know but it doesn't surprise me. I see bits on the news sometimes about "the dangers of sleeping with your baby" always tied to a sad story. But I wonder what the numbers are in relation to sad crib incidents.Those stories are never on.







:


----------



## MoonWillow (May 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cigilteach* 
It makes me so mad I could spit fire. And smash the tv like I should have years ago (except I love movies).









Formula above breast, unnecessarily and dangerously medicalized birth, medicating normal children for being....children, circumcision, all this is sooo normal if not applauded but do something safe and healthy and..you are attempting murder.

Get me out of here.


----------



## theretohere (Nov 4, 2005)

Scary. Co-sleeping is natural.
I wish the gov't would stay out of family life.


----------



## Jennisee (Nov 15, 2004)

I'm speechless.


----------



## MaryTheres (Mar 21, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrsBear* 
This is terrifying! But "Cribs for Kids" smacks of faux grassroots. If you want to strike back at them, find out who is fronting them and expose the money trail. I expect Graco is part of it.

ETA: Surprise, surprise look who's funding them! SIDS of PA Supporters roll. Names that immediately jump out at me are Toys 'R' Us that sells cribs at Babys 'R' Us and Graco that manufactures them.

Thank you, MrsBear! That is what my DH said basically... He said "Follow the money - who cain gain financially from this?"


----------



## zion (Feb 22, 2005)

It's funny to think that all of the behaviors that our ancestors practiced because it was the _*only way they knew*_ are becoming criminal. WTF?!!! Civilizations for eternity have slept with their babies and breastfed...and the population of the world is obviously doing fine.

This burns me up!!!


----------



## GooeyRN (Apr 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Therese's Mommy* 
I am in NEPA and this scares me. We do not even own a crib







: It really makes me sad that I could choose to give my baby formula when there is no medical reason for it, but I can't decide where my child sleeps. Very sad









I am also in NEPA. We own a crib and bassinet for "show" for if CPS ever plays a surprise visit. Its right by my bed. Its a great place too keep my water bottle, diapers, wipes, breast pump etc for during the night so I don't have to get up for anything. Baby sleeps in my bed next to me.







I don't see how you can roll on your baby and not know it if you aren't under the influence, exhausted, or on medication. Its stupid. We sleep w/ our babies b/c we love them and we all sleep better. We would never knowingly put them at risk! I don't see how its legal to chop off part of a penis on a newborn, but not legal to sleep with your baby.


----------



## MrsBear (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm afraid this is far from just a PA problem. Chapters of Cribs for Kids are in thirty-three states, so chances are most of us are in states where they are active. I forwarded the story to Hathor (of Hathor the Cow Goddess). If anything, this sort of thing reenforces for me the need for non-traditional parents to organize into our own groups. Of course, I'm guilty of slacktivism myself, I'm not even a member of the local LLL. Maybe I'll go change that.


----------



## Cigilteach (Sep 8, 2006)

:Neighbor who knows we have a family bed (and objects in a passive aggressive way), just sent me this:

http://www.momobile.org/Co-sleepingKills.html


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

I live in Philly and a friend and I were talking about this the other day and were thinking we should organize a "co-sleep-in" at city hall. Any takers?


----------



## Cigilteach (Sep 8, 2006)

Just let me know when! I'll be happy to give you my irl info if you need it- pm me!


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

I'd like to see the raw data on all of that.


----------



## momoftworedheads (Mar 6, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tbone_kneegrabber* 
I live in Philly and a friend and I were talking about this the other day and were thinking we should organize a "co-sleep-in" at city hall. Any takers?


I'm in. I live in Philly. And I co-sleep. I co-sleep with my almost 3 yr old.

Take care!
Jen


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

Have you all seen this? I haven't had a chance to check on the references but it might help your campaign. The author has been an expert guest on Mothering.

Cosleeping and SIDS


----------



## locksmama (Jun 7, 2007)

Another stupid PA thing...my state is so dumb sometimes. Who can we email and contact to express our respectful disdain?


----------



## MaryTheres (Mar 21, 2007)

Count me in! DS and I will be happy to do it!

(okay apparently I need to type more here because when I hit "submit" I get a message saying "your post is too short please type at least 50 characters" so here I am typing more ... let's see if this works now)


----------



## MaryTheres (Mar 21, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cigilteach* 







:Neighbor who knows we have a family bed (and objects in a passive aggressive way), just sent me this:

http://www.momobile.org/Co-sleepingKills.html

Send the article MarineWife linked to her in response
Thanks MarineWife - good stuff..


----------



## ladyleigh (Dec 5, 2006)




----------



## NW6Londonmum (Jan 24, 2005)

I'm in the UK but wanted to say 'good luck' in your fight. Quite terrifying a 'government' would consider something so bizarre and a campaign so wasteful of time and resources. Seems odd to a Brit like me as we usually consider the US government to try and be 'small government' where possible and place a high priority on individual liberty. I wonder how many of the signatories of the Declaration of Independence co-slept!


----------



## McMomma (Jan 8, 2008)

Think of all the poor babies who really need help -- those who languish in cribs all day without love and who feed themselves formula. Instead, loving parents who want their babies close to them, usually partly because of nursing, are being targeted. Ugh!


----------



## Equuskia (Dec 16, 2006)

http://children.webmd.com/news/20070...ur-crib-recall

Quote:

Sept. 21, 2007 -- The deaths of three babies has spurred the recall of 1 million Simplicity cribs, including some bearing the *Graco label*.

Two of the deaths -- a 9-month-old child and a 6-month-old child -- came in older-style Simplicity cribs in which the drop-side was installed upside down, according to the U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission. The drop-side detached from the cribs, creating a deadly gap that trapped and suffocated the children.

The CPSC says there have been reports of seven infant entrapments and 55 other incidents in these cribs.
So, Simplicity and Graco botch up over a million cribs, yet I'm supposed to put my baby in one? Right.

I also want to point out a common mistake that the media and govt tend to make about SIDS. They will say that cosleeping increases the risk of SIDS because an adult can roll over them. In that case, if an adult were to roll over a baby and smother them, the cause of death would be suffocation, not SIDS. SIDS is _Sudden Infant Death Syndrome_. According to the American SIDS Institute, SIDS is:

Quote:

SIDS is the sudden death of an infant under one year of age *which remains unexplained after a thorough case investigation, including performance of a complete autopsy, examination of the death scene, and review of the clinical history.* (Willinger et al, 1991).

In a typical situation parents check on their supposedly sleeping infant to find him or her dead. This is the worse tragedy parents can face, a tragedy which leaves them with a sadness and a feeling of vulnerability that lasts throughout their lives. Since medicine can not tell them why their baby died, they blame themselves and often other innocent people. Their lives and those around them are changed forever.
So SIDS is an _unexplained_ death. If the baby died of suffocation, the death has been explained then. Duh.









I also wanted to point out this article that was printed in Midwifery Today, Issue 61, Spring 2002.

Quote:

In late 1988 Richardson asked local coroners to cooperate by releasing mattresses on which SIDS babies had died. He received 200 mattresses of all varieties: foam, plastic, fabric and netted. By June 1989 all mattresses had been tested with the following results:

* Every mattress was infected with the S. Brevicaulis fungus as an organism and spores.
* All mattresses had one or more of the chemicals phosphorus, arsenic or antimony.
* Each mattress generated one or more of the nerve gasses (phosphine, arsine or stibine) when brought to blood/body temperature.

At this time, Richardson analyzed six blood samples of the SIDS babies who died on mattresses with antimony and found high levels of antimony in each sample. In addition, Richardson learned that 95 percent of mattresses tested had been used by a previous baby.
The article has a disclaimer that subsequent research had failed to verify this link between mattresses and SIDS. However, look at this link directly from the CDC about antimony, one of the chemicals used in mattresses: (excerpt, there is much more info on the page)

Quote:

*How can antimony affect my health?*

Exposure to antimony at high levels can result in a variety of adverse health effects.

Breathing high levels for a long time can irritate your eyes and lungs and can cause heart and lung problems, stomach pain, diarrhea, vomiting, and stomach ulcers.

In short-term studies, animals that breathed very high levels of antimony died. Animals that breathed high levels had lung, heart, liver, and kidney damage. _In long-term studies, animals that breathed very low levels of antimony had eye irritation, hair loss, lung damage, and heart problems._ (emphasis mine) Problems with fertility were also noted. In animal studies, problems with fertility have been seen when rats breathed very high levels of antimony for a few months.
Doesn't anyone find that to be a problem? On one hand the govt tells us antimony is dangerous, and on the other hand, they tell us to put our babies, at an age where they are most vulnerable to toxicity of chemicals, even at very low levels, to sleep on a surface that has antimony? For what purpose, so that Graco and Simplicity can get their money back for all the recalls they had to do last year?

Sounds like Merck and their push for Gardasil after the Vioxx lawsuits...


----------

